# CONCOURS du plus bel Avatar !!



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

J'ouvre le concours du plus bel Avatar !!
Donnez votre avis et en fonction du résultat un petit sondage sera lancé entre les 5 ou 6 plus cités

En ce qui me concerne c'est sans hésiter celui de Dark Templar !
(mais le mien est pas mal non plus !)


----------



## iMax (17 Décembre 2003)

...un petit sondage ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...un petit sondage ?


...Euh ! Qui se dévoue ????


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

moi j'ai donné mon choix  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DARK TEMPLAR


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Euh ! Qui se dévoue ????



Ben allez lance toi !


----------



## dude (17 Décembre 2003)

Mon mien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'adore celui de TheBigLebowski.. mais c'est sans doute parce que Jeffrey "dude" Lebowski est mon idole


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2003)

Celui de Lorna me fait bien marrer !!!


----------



## molgow (17 Décembre 2003)

Je vote pour celui de Lorna aussi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (17 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est sans doute parce que Jeffrey "dude" Lebowski est mon idole


...connaisseur dude !!!


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Celui de Lorna me fait bien marrer !!!



Nan, nan !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Trop de mauvais souvenirs ...


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Y pique tant que ça son trident ???


----------



## Bilbo (17 Décembre 2003)

Le plus beau, je ne sais pas. Mais le plus laid, j'ai ma petite idée :











À+


----------



## PetIrix (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Y pique tant que ça son trident ???



Des mois que je bois debout au comptoir.
Peux même plus prendre une chaise en salle.


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

Faudra lui demander de mettre des bouchons en liège sur les pointes...


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau, je ne sais pas. Mais le plus laid, j'ai ma petite idée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 j'suis d'ac


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Ouai mais bon entre Bilbo et Jedi mac, mon coeur balance je dois bien l'avouer...

T'aurais du faire l'avatar le plus moche Semac... j'avais failli gagner pour le plus agaçant déjà...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bon tu le fais ce sondage mon garçon ??? Allez avec les ptits boutons et tout !


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Des biens laids, il y en a tellement.. entre les femmes aux gros seins silliconés ou alors les photos de voitures... on a la choix


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau, je ne sais pas. Mais le plus laid, j'ai ma petite idée :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu es sur:


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2003)

le mien est bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : c'est normal, c'est une de mes photos personnelles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (une photo de danse par ailleurs pour ceux qui m'avaient demandé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Décembre 2003)

il y avait déja  ce thread sur le sujet.
Mais bon, semac est un newbie


----------



## gribouille (17 Décembre 2003)

tout comme Alèm pour le mien, c'est aussi un des mieux... mais je danse pas... mackie m'a échangé un tutu et des ballerines contre un de ses tapis


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071637036semac">


*Le plus bel Avatar*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Dark Templar (mon préféré)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Lormai
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Lorna
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Dude
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Jedimac
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />ThebigLebowski
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Semac (bah quoi c'est moi qui est lancé le sondage ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

à vous de jouer


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

> il y avait déja ce thread sur le sujet.
> Mais bon, semac est un newbie



Ouai je lui avait dit... mais il a répondu "je m'en fou j'enc... les modos et tout" j'ai laissé tomber...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Hè moi aussi c'est une photo perso ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est un ami d'enfance, mais il bouge moins maintenant, il est kiné même !


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Faisons un premier point et on affinera par la suite, si d'autre proposition sont faites


----------



## Bilbo (17 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur:


Tu me surprends. Je pensais qu'à toi, il te plairait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













À+


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Nan nan, faut un sondage avec TOUS les avatars ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon préféré n'est pas dans la liste...


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

merci "t'as pas tout compris" j'ai bien besoin de ça avec les modos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




à propos ton avatar me fait penser au fils d'un pote heu mais je sais pas si c'est sympa pour le fils de mon pote


----------



## KARL40 (17 Décembre 2003)

C'est peut-être pas le plus beau, mais un des plus... explicite


----------



## gribouille (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Faisons un premier point et on affinera par la suite, si d'autre proposition sont faites


 bah tu peux le refaire.... c'est un peut juste pour commencer... il y a 11706 membres dont au moins une centaine très très habitués.... alors tu refait stp


c'est pas parceque t'es un niuobie que tu vas échapper à nos volontés.... vite... a genoux


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

> heu mais je sais pas si c'est sympa pour le fils de mon pote



ah ouai je vois... il doit être bien chiant... t'as envie de lui foutre des baffes quoi...


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Faudrait presque faire une carte avec tous les avatars sympa... moi je sais que j'adore certains mais alors pour retrouver le pseudo... je pourrais même pas les décrire...


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Continuer à faire des propositions je referai un sondage dans quelques heures ou demain en fonction du nombre de post


----------



## lumai (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071637036semac"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;*Le plus bel Avatar*
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="1" /&gt;Dark Templar (mon préféré)
> &lt;input type="radio" name="option" value="2" /&gt;*Lormai*
> ...



C'est censé être moi ???


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> C'est censé être moi ???



Heuuuu oui pardon, je vais modifier ça au prochain sondage


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Celui de Lorna me fait bien marrer !!!



Niark niark !!!











Merci Thebig !


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2003)

Moi aussi j'adore celui de Lorna...


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Yep il est pas mal c'est vrai... pour l'instant je voterai pour celui-ci je crois... mais bon il y en a tellement.
Il vient d'où d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Faudra lui demander de mettre des bouchons en liège sur les pointes...


Shuuuut Lumai ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il se plaint tout le temps ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 faut faire avec ...


humhum bon ok ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben c'est où ???


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

*Ouh c'est nul ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je vote pour celui de Lorna aussi


Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




euh en ce qui me concerne, je vais regarder tout ça de près ... j'ai pas encore d'idée !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais ça va venir !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

j'ai un petit faible ...pour ceux de NexKa et Finn (non je ne joue pas à la fayotte ...)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





par contre faut choisir entre les deux ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...pfff là je sais pas ... le rêne, ou bien le melon ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(En fait j'adore ce site ...avec tous ces jolis gadgets pour chats !! )


----------



## cham (17 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'aime beaucoup les avatars de Lorna et lumai et pis celui de tomtom et plus encore son chien boule de gomme en signature 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tomtom, viens poster un coup pour m'éviter des copier/coller stp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y'en a d'autres mais je ne les ai plus en tête


----------



## tomtom (17 Décembre 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aime beaucoup les avatars de Lorna et lumai et pis celui de tomtom et plus encore son chien boule de gomme en signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2003)

J'aime pas ceux avec des chats


----------



## florentdesvosges (17 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Ouh c'est nul !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

>








 ben disons que j'avais fait une petite blague ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 euuuh coment dire ...?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ben  *Nulle*  justement !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(c'était plus fort que moi)


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

>



Ca doit être l'approche de Noel qui le fait divaguer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Peut-être a-t-il voulu dire houx


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas ceux avec des chats


 m'en fiche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 même pas mal c'est plus gros qu'un chat


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un petit faible ...pour ceux de NexKa et Finn (non je ne joue pas à la fayotte ...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est pas un melon c'est un citron....


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Paye ton citron ! Je doute perso...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Décembre 2003)

En fait il a volé un perruque du Crazy Horse


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

On pourrait faire ça avec des vieux aussi, ça serait drôle nan ?


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

ça vous tente si je relance un sondage maintenant ?


----------



## Philito (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ça vous tente si je relance un sondage maintenant ?



Tu vas revoter pour toi-même....? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?????

cinq pour celui de Lorna et un pour toi..... mhhhhh bizarre moi je dis..... allez il est passé minuit.... ninight semac !!!!


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Pas chiche !


----------



## gribouille (17 Décembre 2003)

en fait c'est a chier comme sujet... ça ne remplacera pas les innoubliables sondages de Finn


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Arf je suis pas assez habitué au bar pour confirmer... mais je ne doute pas de son talent et de ce que j'ai pu voir sur les questionnaires sur le code de la route, il a l'air effectivement très fort Peter Pan !


----------



## Dark Templar (17 Décembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'adore celui de Lorna...


Moi j'adore le tien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (et le mien aussi, sinon je l'aurai pas choisis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est a chier comme sujet... ça ne remplacera pas les innoubliables sondages de Finn



Finn au moins c'est un dieu pour les sondages...


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> bah tu peux le refaire.... c'est un peut juste pour commencer... il y a 11706 membres dont au moins une centaine très très habitués.... alors tu refait stp



dont 3000 pseudos qui t'appartiennent et 50 qui m'appartiennent ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai dit une connerie ?


----------



## alèm (17 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout comme Alèm pour le mien, c'est aussi un des mieux... mais je danse pas... mackie m'a échangé un tutu et des ballerines contre un de ses tapis



oui t'es bôooooooooooooo sur la photo mon chou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_sluuuuuuuuuuuuuurp!!!_





Semac : ton avatar n'est pas bô, c'est juste une pub...


----------



## loudjena (17 Décembre 2003)

Salut,
l'avatar de DarkTemplar me fait trop peur !
J'aime bien celui de tibomong4, une panthère noire qui coure avec grâce...


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Tu vas revoter pour toi-même....?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas impossible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, non promis je voterai plus pour moi c'était histoire de lancer l'affaire


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> oui t'es bôooooooooooooo sur la photo mon chou !
> 
> ...



Oui mais ton avis ça compte pas tu m'aimes pas toi


----------



## Spyro (17 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est a chier comme sujet... ça ne remplacera pas les innoubliables sondages de Finn


D'ailleurs à ce propos, ça commence à bien faire ce sondage complètement dépassé sur l'AES beulge en page communauté. Alors quoi Finn tu te réveilles oui ?


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

huummmmm mooi y'aime bien l'avatar de Spyro


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> en fait c'est a chier comme sujet... ça ne remplacera pas les innoubliables sondages de Finn


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs à ce propos, ça commence à bien faire ce sondage complètement dépassé sur l'AES beulge en page communauté. Alors quoi Finn tu te réveilles oui ?



pô d'idées en c'moment...j'creuse


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

Et on gagne quoi au fait ...?


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et on gagne quoi au fait ...?



Et bien la reconnaissance de tous les MacUsers du plus bel avatar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ah bon ça suffit pas euuuuh toute mon estime ?!!?

ah tu t'en fou baaaaah rien alors


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et bien la reconnaissance de tous les MacUsers du plus bel avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...










 moi tout ce que je voulais c'était un *ouh c'est nul* de Finn ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(mais j'lai eu !)


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi tout ce que je voulais c'était un *ouh c'est nul* de Finn ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon tout le monde est content alors Euuh non pas Gribouille


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

Mouais bon... C'est vrai, il est bien sympa ce diable rouge...
Mais il y en a d'autres, celui de baax par exemple...


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Pas PetIrix non plus, mais là c'est *un combat perdu d'avance* !_




Arffff©


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

normal, comme lorna, ils ont des cornes !!


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071690850semac">


*Allez nouveau sondage plus affiné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Dark Templar (toujours dans mes préférés)*
[polloption=TomTom (j'adore aussi)
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Lumai
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Lorna
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Telonios
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Baax
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Roberto Vendez
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />JPMiss
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />MGZ Alèm
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />Pet Irix
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />Thebiglebowsky
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />Mulder
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />Kernnac
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />Decoris
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />Vash I Love &amp; Peace
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" />MarcMame
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" />Semac (c'est toujours bien d'être un peu nombriliste [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img])

à vous de jouer


----------



## JediMac (17 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le plus beau, je ne sais pas. Mais le plus laid, j'ai ma petite idée :





			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> j'suis d'ac



Il est temps que l'ordre revienne ici. Vous vous croyez au bar !!!
Mon avatar est une création originale et non la pâle copie d'une oeuvre existante 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plagiaires va !


Mais réglons nos comptes : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y'a t'il encore un débile qui voterait pour un d'autre ou qui prétendrait au titre ???

Aller je suis magnanime, je vous mâche le travail.
<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071690965JediMac">


*Qui est le plus beau ?*
<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Le magnifissime JediMac
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>


----------



## anntraxh (17 Décembre 2003)

et on fait comment pour valider le vote ???????


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

hihihi j'adore

Heu au fait pardon pour "TomTom" je sais pas ce qui c'est passé mais j'ai pas réussi à corriger, si un MODOS peut faire quelque chose, MERCI pour lui d'autant qu'il est génial son avatar


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

Sinon, celui d'Higgins est pas mal mais faudrait penser à changer l'ampoule...


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et on fait comment pour valider le vote ???????




Euuuh bon je dois filer à un RDV, je le refait propre bien cet après-midi promis

Pardon pour mon incompétence !


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Tu pourrais pas nous mettre les avatars en faces des boutons ?


----------



## Nexka (17 Décembre 2003)

Euh je voudrais pas dire, mais le mien a été proposé deux fois, et il est pas sur la liste


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh je voudrais pas dire, mais le mien a été proposé deux fois, et il est pas sur la liste



*Finnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn !!* Au secouuuuuuuuuuuuuur !!!!!!!


----------



## tomtom (17 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



J'adore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non, sans blague, fixez-le 10 secondes et essayez de ne pas rire...

Alors


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

moi, je vote pour gognol, le seul, le vrai, l'unique (j'aime bien sa casquette) !!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



*Waouuuuuuu*  j'adore !!!!!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> J'adore
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> *Waouuuuuuu*  j'adore !!!!!!



*STL* !! Y a ton zozo _rillettes_ qui fait rien que d'allumer tout le monde !!


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> moi, je vote pour gognol, le seul, le vrai, l'unique (j'aime bien sa casquette) !!



C'est vrai qu'il est superb' not' gognol


----------



## STL (17 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *STL* !! Y a ton zozo _rillettes_ qui fait rien que d'allumer tout le monde !!



Viii ben valà ! Comme le dit Nato que ce soit clair Rillettes c'est *Mon* zozo à moi toute seule *Il suffit !*
Non mais !!!

Allez donc zieuter ailleurs, ou le Grand Pouic vous Crouiiiikera !!


----------



## Alex666 (17 Décembre 2003)

quelqu'un peut remettre le sondage en route? que je puisse voter pour mon avatar


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071699284semac">


*C'est reparti pour les votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Dark Templar*
[polloption=TomTom
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Lumai
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Lorna
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Alex666
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Telonios
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Baax
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Spyro
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Roberto Vendez
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />JPMiss
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />MGZ Alèm
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />Pet Irix
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />thebiglebowsky
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />Mulder
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />Kernnac
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" />Decoris
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" />Vash I Love &amp; Peace
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Cette liste n'est, bien entendu, pas exhaustive, mais il fallait bien faire un choix [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img]

à vous de jouer


----------



## semac (17 Décembre 2003)

<FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"><INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071699367semac">


*C'est reparti pour les votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



<input type="radio" name="option" value="1" />Dark Templar*
[polloption=TomTom
<input type="radio" name="option" value="2" />Lumai
<input type="radio" name="option" value="3" />Lorna
<input type="radio" name="option" value="4" />Alex666
<input type="radio" name="option" value="5" />Telonios
<input type="radio" name="option" value="6" />Baax
<input type="radio" name="option" value="7" />Spyro
<input type="radio" name="option" value="8" />Roberto Vendez
<input type="radio" name="option" value="9" />JPMiss
<input type="radio" name="option" value="10" />MGZ Alèm
<input type="radio" name="option" value="11" />Pet Irix
<input type="radio" name="option" value="12" />thebiglebowsky
<input type="radio" name="option" value="13" />Mulder
<input type="radio" name="option" value="14" />Kernnac
<input type="radio" name="option" value="15" />Decoris
<input type="radio" name="option" value="16" />Vash I Love &amp; Peace
<INPUT TYPE=Submit NAME=Submit VALUE="Valider le vote" class="buttons"></form>

Cette liste n'est, bien entendu, pas exhaustive, mais il fallait bien faire un choix [img]http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif[/img]

à vous de jouer


----------



## Alex666 (17 Décembre 2003)

J'AI GAGNE !!!! 100% des votants !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













bon ok je sort


----------



## Luc G (17 Décembre 2003)

Alors, personnellement, je vote *contre* les avatars animés, au moins les rapides, qui me foutent le tournis, par exemple celui de Jaipatoukompri (j'espère qu'il n'a pas changé, j'ai pas vérifié 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Chaque fois que je le vois, j'ai l'impression qu'on m'a mis dans une machine à laver et que l'essorage est en marche


----------



## cham (17 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben disons que j'avais fait une petite blague ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouarf ! Une jeune fille qui fait des blagues nulles. Ya moyen qu'on s'entende bien nous... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Les AESistes Belges me comprendront 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Bilbo (17 Décembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Mon avatar est une création originale


Oui, on avait compris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				JediMac a dit:
			
		

>


Elle est toute floue ta création originale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué, mais semac persiste à ne pas te mettre dans ses sondages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













À+


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Alors, personnellement, je vote *contre* les avatars animés, au moins les rapides, qui me foutent le tournis, par exemple celui de Jaipatoukompri (j'espère qu'il n'a pas changé, j'ai pas vérifié
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Après la canicule, les *gif*s animés !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> &lt;FORM METHOD=POST ACTION="http://forums.macg.co/ubbthreads/dopoll.php"&gt;&lt;INPUT TYPE=HIDDEN NAME="pollname" VALUE="1071699367semac"&gt;
> &lt;p&gt;*C'est reparti pour les votes
> 
> 
> ...



Et *rillettes* ? Il est où ?!


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2003)

Et bah moi je votre contre les avatars carrés de chez carré ! C'est pabo !


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

...je ne suis pas non plus dans la liste... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pourtant on m'a deja fait des compliments pour mon avatar...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

T'es déjà dans la liste des plus laids ! On peut pas avoir le beurre et les seins de la crémière !
Moi aussi y en a qui l'aiment bien mon avatar !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(si c'est vrai !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

Tu sais même pas ce qu'il représente...


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

Qu'est-ce que je disais, je vais encore avoir des nausées.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et bah moi je votre contre les avatars carrés de chez carré ! C'est pabo !



Je ne me sens pas concerné : le mien est rond. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (j'ai bien dit le mien, pas moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Non c'est vrai.. le cheval de Ferrari ?

Et celui de Lucg... je me rappelle plus quel est ce put1 de film !


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Je pensais pas à toi en particulier mais tu es concerné également ! C'est trop carré ! Mais bon, sans fond noir ton avatar rendrait peut-être moins bien... faut voir...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Natokino, il a un cadre lui c'est mieux déjà... bon on sait pas qui est sur son avatar mais au moins il a un cadre !


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est vrai.. le cheval de Ferrari ?



Tout faux.... Le cheval Ferrari est cabré:


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...je ne suis pas non plus dans la liste...



c'est une liste pas une écurie



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Et pourtant on m'a deja fait des compliments pour mon avatar...



ce ne sont pas des compliments, mais de la politesse préventive dans le cas d'un suicide éventuel si on te disait le vérité


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Natokino, il a un cadre lui c'est mieux déjà... bon on sait pas qui est sur son avatar mais au moins il a un cadre !



il aurais besoin d'une Marie-Louise


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Mais réglons nos comptes :














 QUoi je me suis faite décapitée ????


et pourquoi donc ? et oh pourquoi on s'attaque à moi ???





Euuuuh à moins que JediMac = peIrix ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sinon je vois pas ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

> c'est une liste pas une écurie








Cinglant comme une couille de troll gribouille... sur les 3/4 des threads... c'est bien, ça change... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Tout faux.... Le cheval Ferrari est cabré:



Bon on est dans la bagnole en tout cas... je connais pas trop les voitures... ça doit pas être une opel agila en tout cas... ni une visa...


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tout faux.... Le cheval Ferrari est cabré:



tout a fait, alors que celui de iMax est pleutre et fuyant : regardez sa course, a toute volée, l'encolure basse, la diarrhée au fesses... un cheval de boucherie ça  !!!


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

> il aurais besoin d'une Marie-Louise



Ouai mais bon... un cadre c'est plus indépendant !


----------



## Bilbo (18 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Euuuuh à moins que JediMac = peIrix ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est qu'un jaloux qui pense que tu vas gagner. Alors il essaye de te mettre hors course. Ce n'est pas le premier, Semac a déjà essayé en massacrant ton nom dans son premier sondage. En fait, je crois bien que tout le monde t'en veut.















À+


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > il aurais besoin d'une Marie-Louise
> 
> 
> 
> Ouai mais bon... un cadre c'est plus indépendant !



non c'est juste mal découpé


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait, alors que celui de iMax est pleutre et fuyant : regardez sa course, a toute volée, l'encolure basse... un cheval de boucherie ça








Ahhhh il est chiant ce smiley en fait...


----------



## tomtom (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> bon on sait pas qui est sur son avatar mais au moins il a un cadre !



Ignare


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je crois bien que tous le monde t'en veut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et on as pas encore sondé le reste de la planète


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Mais c'est trop pitit ! On dirait un mélange entre Haubert, Higelin et Maïté !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et avec une grosse touche d'ARNO bien sûr !


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais même pas ce qu'il représente...



Si mustang, les voitures bien sur


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et celui de Lucg... je me rappelle plus quel est ce put1 de film !



Pfffuu ! ces jeunes !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est  leVoyage dans la lune de Georges Méliès, très très librement inspiré de "de la terre à la lune" de Jules Verne et surtout un des premiers "vrais" films : fiction, imagination, invention, technique.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Ah voilà merci ! Je le conné hein  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais bon je m'en souvenais plus beaucoup... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Mustang ! J'allais le dire ! 

Y en a une dans ma rue, elle fait vroouuuuuuuuuum, mais c'est pas une mustang de branquignole, elle doit bien être de 78 au moins... sacrée bagnole.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

De toute façon si le créateur du sujet a dis que c'est mon navatar le plus beau c'est que c'est vrai et puis c'est tout


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si le créateur du sujet a dis que c'est mon navatar le plus beau c'est que c'est vrai et puis c'est tout



il parait que la vérité est ailleurs


----------



## jpmiss (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mustang ! J'allais le dire !
> 
> Y en a une dans ma rue, elle fait vroouuuuuuuuuum, mais c'est pas une mustang de branquignole, elle doit bien être de 78 au moins... sacrée bagnole.



Elle est Tunnée-BassBoostée?


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon si le créateur du sujet a dis que c'est mon navatar le plus beau c'est que c'est vrai et puis c'est tout



"ça c'est bien dit ça" comme disait le mère "tucmuche" des machines à laver !

Et Gribouille arrête de raler !!!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est trop pitit ! On dirait un mélange entre Haubert, Higelin et Maïté !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nonononon, c'est bien maïté


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

huuummmm j'aime bien ton petit smiley Nato


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

> Elle est Tunnée-BassBoostée?



Trop pas justement... la peinture est passée (anciennement noir tirant aujourd'hui vers le gris foncé), les portes un peu défoncées... un vraie voiture de gangster...
Le V6 au ralenti, le soir ds les rues de mons, c'est un vrai plaisir pour les oreilles entre 2 fiat tipo tunnées... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vroouuuuuuuum !


----------



## nato kino (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> huuummmm j'aime bien ton petit smiley Nato



Et moi j'aime bien iChat


----------



## gribouille (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Et Gribouille arrête de raler !!!!



parle autrement à ton maitre, manant


----------



## macinside (18 Décembre 2003)

semac le 'spéce de manan (des sources ?) a dit:
			
		

> Et Gribouille arrête de raler !!!!



le dernier qui lui a parler comme ça a finit au pilori


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Décembre 2003)

moi je préfère le mien, et toc.


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Ah bah oui tiens ! Moi je vote pour toi !


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

En plus speed, il serait presque aussi agaçant que le mien !


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> parle autrement à ton maitre, manant




Ouuuula mais c'est qu'il est tout tendu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 relache la pression tu vas nous péter une veine !!


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Si mustang, les voitures bien sur



Bah voila....


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

J'ai l'impression que tu vas te faire gribouiller


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> V6



Beurk! Sous le capot d'une Mustang, une vraie, y'a un V8, pas un vulgaire V6...


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Ouai V6, V8, ça fait que 2 de plus...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis pas allé compter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hè Tibomong toi aussi tu l'as vu l'américain sur la lune !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une belle image encore que celle-ci...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Ouuuula mais c'est qu'il est tout tendu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le grand Semac lui dit
O mon roi, votre majesté
Est bien mal lunèe


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai V6, V8, ça fait que 2 de plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y'a même pas besoin d'aller compter, ça s'entend à l'oreille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surtout un V8 américain...


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

bah si je me fais gribouiller parce que j'ose penser différent et pire j'ose plaisanter sur ce qu'il dit 
bah ma fois je sais pas lequel des 2 doit se faire ejecter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




c'est une notion qui paraît d'un autre temps ici le "second degré", les cours en sont pas encore la ou quoi ??


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Allez Semac bouffe moi le c.. encore une fois mon cochon sauvage je t'en prie !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tu vois on peut faire du 3e degré même !


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

le second  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben j'pensais qu'on en était dèjà au troisième voire davantage  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Mille exscuses


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

Bah par ce froid c'est normal d'en rester aux degrés les plus bas.
Bon en même temps faudrait pas non plus prendre les gens pour des congelés


----------



## Alex666 (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Et bah moi je votre contre les avatars carrés de chez carré ! C'est pabo !



penses tu que le mien soit "tout" carré ???


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Allez Semac bouffe moi le c.. encore une fois mon cochon sauvage je t'en prie !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci tu me rassures  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais en même ce n'est pas de tes compétences en matière de 2nd degré que je remettais en doute, je prends des cours avec toi !


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

Ah et puis moi je peux avoir un avatar comme tibomong4 si je veux:




Sauf que moi il sait voler aussi


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

Eeuuuuuuh j'ouvre une parenthèse, dit Alex666, je peux avoir les coordonnées de la demoiselle qui te fait office d'avatar ?


----------



## PetIrix (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Eeuuuuuuh j'ouvre une parenthèse, dit Alex666, je peux avoir les coordonnées de la demoiselle qui te fait office d'avatar ?



L'avatar, passe encore, mais le lieu !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 "entre le lac et les montagnes" c'est une métaphore ????


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar, passe encore, mais le lieu !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeepahhh j'avais pas remarqué !! très fort la métaphore
Et moi je fais des rimes


----------



## iMax (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar, passe encore, mais le lieu !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jolie métaphore


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Ouai bof... les montagnes, je veux bien, mais le lac !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A moins que... nan...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou peut-être des problèmes d'incontinence ?
Une passion exacerbée pour l'ondinisme ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis moi je peux avoir un avatar comme tibomong4 si je veux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je n'arrive pas le voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu es sûr de l'adresse


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

"entre le lac et les montagnes "  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Elle prend peut être un bain de pieds


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Je n'arrive pas le voir
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Béééé euuuuh normaleument ça passait


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

ben là ça ne passe ni sur Camino ni sur Netscape


----------



## ToMacLaumax (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> ben là ça ne passe ni sur Camino ni sur Netscape



pareil pour moi sous safari... je les voies pas les images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui... belle elle était la métaphore


----------



## Alex666 (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Eeuuuuuuh j'ouvre une parenthèse, dit Alex666, je peux avoir les coordonnées de la demoiselle qui te fait office d'avatar ?



vote pour mon avatar et t'aura ptet une chance...


----------



## Alex666 (18 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> L'avatar, passe encore, mais le lieu !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c tout cela en meme temps...
le bleu pour l'eau et le reste pour les montagnes en y reflechissant bien on doit trouver des lieux correspondant...


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

Miiiiiiiiince, elles marchent chez moi pourtant !
Et si on dit là, c'est mieux ?


			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah et puis moi je peux avoir un avatar comme tibomong4 si je veux:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sinon c'est des anims que j'ai recréées à partir de Spyro sur GBA (tous sont là)


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè Tibomong toi aussi tu l'as vu l'américain sur la lune !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est une photo (floue) de mars, pas de la lune.

Et désolé pour la poésie, mais une photo plus récente, à plus haute résolution a remis les spécialistes en élucubrations à leur vraie place :








Les futurs visiteurs de Mars qui croiront encore à cette image ressembleront à ça :


----------



## JPTK (18 Décembre 2003)

Yep Yip, merci pour les photos supplémentaires... j'avais découvert ça dans un "planètarium" en Bretagne. L'animateur avait bien plaisanté sur cette affaire en nous disant que comme par hasard le visage était très occidental voir même nord Américain et qu'en plus si on regardait de plus près, on pouvait apercevoir qu'il possédait d'ailleurs une carte american express.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Miiiiiiiiince, elles marchent chez moi pourtant !
> Et si on dit là, c'est mieux ?
> 
> Sinon c'est des anims que j'ai recréées à partir de Spyro sur GBA (tous sont là)


bizarre sur ce message je les vois


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> C'est une photo (floue) de mars, pas de la lune.
> 
> Et désolé pour la poésie, mais une photo plus récente, à plus haute résolution a remis les spécialistes en élucubrations à leur vraie place :
> 
> ...


Par contre tes images je ne les vois pas c'est très curieux tout ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin pour revenir à mon image c'est bien Mars et pour cause  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ensuite ce n'est pas qu'une question de résolution mais aussi d'éclairage, de cadrage, de point de vue,de profondeur de champ bref tout un tas de facteur entrent en ligne de compte et je sais de quoi je parle j'ai effectué un travail sur cette sorte d'image


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> et je sais de quoi je parle j'ai effectué un travail sur cette sorte d'image



et moi je fais une thèse sur l'UltraFlood


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre tes images je ne les vois pas c'est très curieux tout ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, tout à fait d'acord.

D'ailleurs sur  ce site ils triturent cette image dans tous les sens en faisant varier ces différents facteurs pour essayer d'en tirer une représentation "classique" du relief.


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Hell-o Yip


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Pfffuu ! ces jeunes !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petites précisions sur Le Voyage dans la Lune :
Ce n'est nullement la première fiction cinématographique (ce serait plutôt L'arroseur arrosé).

Le film de Méliès est remarquable par :
-Sa longueur inhabituelle à l'époque (14-16 mn selon la main et la force du projectionniste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
-Premier recours à un scénario de science-fiction (triple inspiration : Wells, Verne et, plus surprenant, une opérette d'Offenbach)
-Les prémisses du langage cinématographiques (raccord mouvement, travelling avant) et surtout l'usage récurrent du "truc"


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et moi je fais une thèse sur l'UltraFlood




Développe un peu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Hell-o Yip



Hello Global, la forme ?


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Hello Global, la forme ?



Ca va


----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> L'animateur avait bien plaisanté sur cette affaire en nous disant que comme par hasard le visage était très occidental voir même nord Américain et qu'en plus si on regardait de plus près, on pouvait apercevoir qu'il possédait d'ailleurs une carte american express.


C'est marrant paske moi je trouve plutôt qu'il a une tête genre les lézards dans V 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous reprendrez bien un peu de fourmis rouges ma chère Diana ? (C'était bien ça le nom de la méchante ?)


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

tout le monde peut pas avoir la figure violette et des oreilles en forme de carottes


----------



## GlobalCut (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde peut pas avoir la figure violette et des oreilles en forme de carottes



Tout le monde n'a pas la carotte violette


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)




----------



## Spyro (18 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> tout le monde peut pas avoir la figure violette et des oreilles en forme de carottes


TUDJU ! C'est mes cornes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Le premier qui me demande "quoi de neuf docteur" jlui crache au visage et les dragons c'est du feu que ça crache.


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Petites précisions sur Le Voyage dans la Lune :
> Ce n'est nullement la première fiction cinématographique (ce serait plutôt L'arroseur arrosé).



Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas la première fiction, mais peut-être bien le premier vrai "film" de fiction avec, comme tu le dis des innovations techniques en pagaille, un scénario réellement cinématographique, etc. L'arroseur arrosé, c'est émouvant parce que c'est le tout début mais c'est quasiment vidéogag et rien d'autre. Méliès est un vrai inventeur, constructeur de films.

Il me semble bien que c'est aussi Méliès qui a fait des "docufictions" superbes : l'assassinat du duc de Guise, le couronnement d'Edouard VII. C'était vraiment un Orson Welles avant l'heure.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Décembre 2003)

Yip a dit:
			
		

> Développe un peu


Ca c'est une incitation au flood


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ca c'est une incitation au flood




Oui


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2003)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> vote pour mon avatar et t'aura ptet une chance...














 c'est de bonne guerre


----------



## florentdesvosges (18 Décembre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, ce n'est pas la première fiction, mais peut-être bien le premier vrai "film" de fiction avec, comme tu le dis des innovations techniques en pagaille, un scénario réellement cinématographique, etc. L'arroseur arrosé, c'est émouvant parce que c'est le tout début mais c'est quasiment vidéogag et rien d'autre. Méliès est un vrai inventeur, constructeur de films.
> 
> Il me semble bien que c'est aussi Méliès qui a fait des "docufictions" superbes : l'assassinat du duc de Guise, le couronnement d'Edouard VII. C'était vraiment un Orson Welles avant l'heure.



L'assassinat du duc de Guise : ce film (dont on ne connaît pas vraiment le réalisateur -Andre Calmettes, l'académicien Henri Lavedan ou Gaston Lebargy) est le premier film de la très ambitieuse Société du Film d'art.

Hélas, ce film est franchement une déception sur le plan du langage cinématographique qu'il n'a pas réelement contribué à faire avancer (si ce n'est peut-être par une petite profondeur de champ dans ses plans -les personnages rentrent et sortent par la porte du fond-). Alors qu'il est de 7 ans plus vieux que Le Voyage de Méliès, son "esthétique" est moins avancée.

Il faut faire attention à ne pas surévaluer Méliès. 
Son cinéma est certes plus séduisant par son recours à la magie, au truc mais il n'est pas "fondamentalement" plus inventif que les autres cinéastes de son époque. 
Ainsi, on a retrouvé de véritables traces de montage (sur la bande et non en tourné-monté comme on l'a trop souvent dit) dans les films Lumière et Edison, antérieurs de quelques années à ceux de Méliès.
Et il y aura très vite les Anglais ("école de Brighton") et les américains (Porter) qui seront, selon moi, plus inventif que Méliès dans l'explorations du dispositif cinématographique.


Tout cela pour dire que la mise en place du langage filmique est une avanture collective auxquels des cinéastes de plusieurs pays ont participé.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas ce qui c'est passé mais j'ai pas réussi à corriger, si un MODOS peut faire quelque chose



Nioub' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On ne peut pas éditer un sondage !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ou sinon je l'efface tout simplement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_ 

Apprend à te servir du bouton "aperçu" avant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 de faire un copier-coller dans textEdit de lancer la machine et si ca marche pas tu effaces et tu recommences ! 

mais pourquoi la SOFRES nous a envoyé un stagiaire pareil ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pas fichu d'nous pondre 1 seul bon sondage .. pfff


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> C'est reparti pour les votes



*Non !!! Ca sert à rien de faire un sondage tous les 2 posts ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est nul, c'est fait comme un cochon et surtout .....


.....


.......

 on s'en TAPE LES TUBES SEMINIFÈRES ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## Fulvio (18 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Non !!! Ca sert à rien de faire un sondage tous les 2 posts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aïe, ça fait mal rien que d'y penser...

(Et mon avatar à moi, il est pas chouette ? Extrait d'une pochette d'album des Pixies, créée par le studio v23)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (Et mon avatar à moi, il est pas chouette ? Extrait d'une pochette d'album des Pixies, créée par le studio v23)



Yeaaaaaap !


----------



## semac (18 Décembre 2003)

pas faut pas t'emballer comme ça mon p'tit gars, tu vas nous clquer une veine et tu vas en mettre partout après, non, non, faut ce calmer !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis la prévisue marche pas parfaitement, enfin sur mon mac toujours, le premier que j'ai fait s'affichait mal, mais après moulte tentative pour le modifier je l'ai envoyer comme ça et il s'affiche bien alors va comprendre charles


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Décembre 2003)

miaow je suis calme moi je ne tremble pas comme toi ("clquer"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ni appuie deux fois sur le bouton envoyer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

parkinson ? déjà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 T's'rais pas l'fils caché d'arico quand même !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Quand à ton pc pas ma faute si tu sais pas encore le faire marcher


----------



## tomtom (18 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> (Et mon avatar à moi, il est pas chouette ? Extrait d'une pochette d'album des Pixies, créée par le studio v23)



_this monkey's gone to haven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *Non !!! Ca sert à rien de faire un sondage tous les 2 posts !
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 ça va pas mieux Finn on dirait   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 une tite piqûre?


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> miaow je suis calme moi je ne tremble pas comme toi ("clquer"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bon je vais pas répondre à ça c'est vraiment trop petit et puis au final, à part me faire virer ou fermer mes topics je gagnerai pas grand chose, alors le plus intélligent des deux est surement celui qui c'est s'arrêter suffisament tôt
Quand au PC, la par contre je peux pas grand chose pour toi, il va falloir te faire aider ou changer tes lunettes, car tout mon matériel est en signature depuis que je post ici


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

PC : Personnal Computer, le mac en est un aussi.


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> PC : Personnal Computer, le mac en est un aussi.




mmm sans commentaire on peut rien contre les alliances


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

Un petit coup de parano semac ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2003)

juste une remarque comme ça en passant ... on est loin du sujet !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 oui vous allez me dire : "mais on est TOUJOURS loin  du sujet dans le bar !!!! 







 je sais mais j'avais envie d'en faire la remarque !

Nato &gt; j'aimais mieux l'autre avatar !


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Un petit coup de parano semac ?



ça doit être ça après alzeimer la parano  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez on ferme le chapitre et revenons au sujet ou a un autre


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Nato &gt; j'aimais mieux l'autre avatar !



Pas grave, je ne suis pas en liste pour le prix


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

Quelque chose comme une filiation maostyle ou maoïste sûrement entre Finn et Nato Kino


----------



## Juste en passant (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Donnez votre avis



En ce qui me concerne, j'aime bien celui de Melauré, celui de Benjamin, celui de Jéromac, de MiniMe, de WebO, de GlobalCut, de tibomong4, de Pym ...Bref, j'me mouille pas !!


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, j'aime bien celui de Melauré, celui de Benjamin, celui de Jéromac, de MiniMe, de WebO, de GlobalCut, de tibomong4, de Pym ...Bref, j'me mouille pas !!



oui mais au moins du donne un avis


----------



## MrStone (19 Décembre 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> _this monkey's gone to haven
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'ils avaient de chouettes pochettes d'albums les Pixies. Ma préférée c'était Trompe le monde... surtout la p'tite taupe dans le livret


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> Quelque chose comme une filiation maostyle ou maoïste sûrement entre Finn et Nato Kino



Tu crois  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou non j'arrête ça va être mal pris


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, j'aime bien celui de Melauré, celui de Benjamin, celui de Jéromac, de MiniMe, de WebO, de GlobalCut, de tibomong4, de Pym ...Bref, j'me mouille pas !!


 Et bien merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelqu'un au moins a vu que j'existe


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



t'en as déjà un sur le dos, ce serait ballot d'en prendre un second non ?


----------



## dude (19 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Beurk! Sous le capot d'une Mustang, une vraie, y'a un V8, pas un vulgaire V6...



celle de "Bullit" ...Highland green 68 Mustang Fastback powered by a 390/4V big block engine and the black Dodge Charger 440 R/T.... ça c'est une mustang


----------



## dude (19 Décembre 2003)




----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> t'en as déjà un sur le dos, ce serait ballot d'en prendre un second non ?


 je pense qu'il doit pouvoir en suporter 2


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

tibomong4 a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il doit pouvoir en suporter 2



Vu la gueule de son doudou au newbie, ça m'étonnerait qu'il supporte quoi que ce soit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vu la gueule de son doudou au newbie, ça m'étonnerait qu'il supporte quoi que ce soit.


 Moi je lui trouve un air de bon vieux sac à dos bien résistant mais tout râpé


----------



## Fulvio (19 Décembre 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'ils avaient de chouettes pochettes d'albums les Pixies. Ma préférée c'était Trompe le monde... surtout la p'tite taupe dans le livret



Ah non, la taupe, elle est dans le livret de Bossanova !

(y a un truc subliminal qui m'aurait échapper, avec cette taupe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Ma préférence va pour celle de Surfer Rosa. (D'ailleurs, un jour, je me ferais tatouer cette danseuse quelque part sur le corps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPTK (19 Décembre 2003)

Yessssss, c'est plutôt celle de mad max qu'il y a en bas de chez moi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon : 





> En ce qui me concerne, j'aime bien celui de Melauré, celui de Benjamin, celui de Jéromac, de MiniMe, de WebO, de GlobalCut, de tibomong4, de Pym ...Bref, j'me mouille pas !!









Moi j'aime bien celui de Mr Stone également.. et celui de... comment il s'appelle, c'est un admin, avec un gros bonhomme tout en dents, qui rigole ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (il est orange)


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

Veejee


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Yessssss, c'est plutôt celle de mad max qu'il y a en bas de chez moi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mais non c'était juste un manque de temps c'est certain


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> celle de "Bullit" ...Highland green 68 Mustang Fastback powered by a 390/4V big block engine and the black Dodge Charger 440 R/T.... ça c'est une mustang



Ce fastback est mytique, tout comme Bullit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, comme autre Mustang, il y a Eleanor, dans 60 secondes chrono avec Nicolas Cage: une Shelby GT500 de 67


----------



## alèm (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> PC : Personnal Computer, le mac en est un aussi.



salut chien fou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tiens, en passant, si t'as envie d'une mousse, je t'en dois quelques unes au pascalou...


----------



## kokua (19 Décembre 2003)

Salut Ô vénérable maître tibétain.
Pour te faire honneur, je m'y suis mis aussi ( quelle rime ) aux avatars.


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> salut chien fou !
> 
> ...



Quelques thés à la menthe feront aussi bien l'affaire.
Comme dit le flamand rose : la mousse tache !!


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> t'en as déjà un sur le dos, ce serait ballot d'en prendre un second non ?



un de plus ou de moins ce n'est pas l'important, ce qui compte ce sont les raisons et c'est la ou le bas blaisse car ce n'est pas pour des raisons de deonthologie, ou de dérive quelconque sur le site, mais parce que j'ose, quelque rare fois, dire ou penser différement  de 2 ou 3 modos ou de leur amis et que je le dit sans mettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ou encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





alors que veux tu que je te dise ! Rien je laisse passer la tempête en espérant que tout ce calme, car j'aimerai venir et consulter tranquille sans être régulièrement piqué pour me faire sortir de mes gonds et ce n'est pas de la parano, relis les post

Sur ce à +


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> celle de "Bullit" ...Highland green 68 Mustang Fastback powered by a 390/4V big block engine and the black Dodge Charger 440 R/T.... ça c'est une mustang



AAAaaargh Bullit mon film préféré !! Steeve Mc Queen, mon acteur préféré





 merci d'honoré sa mémoire


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> je pense qu'il doit pouvoir en suporter 2




hihihi


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bon je vais pas répondre à ça c'est vraiment trop petit et puis au final, à part me faire virer ou fermer mes topics je gagnerai pas grand chose, alors le plus intélligent des deux est surement celui qui c'est s'arrêter suffisament tôt
> Quand au PC, la par contre je peux pas grand chose pour toi, il va falloir te faire aider ou changer tes lunettes, car tout mon matériel est en signature depuis que je post ici



hahahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...  _qu'il est drole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Vu la gueule de son doudou au newbie, ça m'étonnerait qu'il supporte quoi que ce soit.





houuuuuuu c'est pas gentil de s'en prendre à mon avatar


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Salut Ô vénérable maître tibétain.
> Pour te faire honneur, je m'y suis mis aussi ( quelle rime ) aux avatars.




oui et de quel manière tu fais dans l'exotique, je te reconnais bien la


----------



## nato kino (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> houuuuuuu c'est pas gentil de s'en prendre à mon avatar



Ben change de _nounou_ et mouche moi ce nez, ça coule sur tes culottes !!


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ben change de _nounou_ et mouche moi ce nez, ça coule sur tes culottes !!



oh l'otes he comment tu sais que j'ai la grippe ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

c'est parce que tu vires au violet sûrement


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> hihihi


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est parce que tu vires au violet sûrement



tu crois que c'est une question de couleur mais c du r
non je le crois pas


----------



## MrStone (19 Décembre 2003)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ma préférence va pour celle de Surfer Rosa. (D'ailleurs, un jour, je me ferais tatouer cette danseuse quelque part sur le corps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, quitte à virer carrément off-topic, je me jette du haut de la falaise : qu'en est-il des rumeurs sur l'*éventuelle* reformation du groupe, et une *hypothétique* tournée ? J'ai entendu des trucs énormes à propos d'une première partie des RHCP au printemps prochain auxquels je ne prête guère de crédit, mais dans le même temps il paraîtrait que Black et Deal sont rabibochés... un scoop quelqu'un ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: Lupus, la pochette du premier album des Breeders venait bien du même artiste, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> tu crois que c'est une question de couleur mais c du r
> non je le crois pas








 pourquoi il n'est pas violet ton avatar ben dsl j'avais cru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je croyais que tétais un peu comme les caméléons qui changent de couleur quand ils sont énervés heu j'ai pas dit pour se camoufler je précise


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi il n'est pas violet ton avatar ben dsl j'avais cru
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meuuuu non il est rose comme un bonbon ca s'ennerve pas un bonbon


----------



## Fulvio (19 Décembre 2003)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, quitte à virer carrément off-topic, je me jette du haut de la falaise : qu'en est-il des rumeurs sur l'*éventuelle* reformation du groupe, et une *hypothétique* tournée ? J'ai entendu des trucs énormes à propos d'une première partie des RHCP au printemps prochain auxquels je ne prête guère de crédit, mais dans le même temps il paraîtrait que Black et Deal sont rabibochés... un scoop quelqu'un ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puisqu'on est dans l'off-topic, restons-y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La rumeur de reformation cours toujours...
La rumeur de 1ere partie de RHCP semble démentie.
La rumeur de rabibochage Deal/Black me laisse perplexe.

Concernant la pochette du premier Breeder, je sais pas, mais c'est pas impossible, vu qu'il est paru sur le label 4AD (à vérifier).


----------



## iMax (19 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> merci d'honoré sa mémoire



...et sa Mustang


----------



## semac (19 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et sa Mustang



oui


----------



## MrStone (19 Décembre 2003)

A propos du conflit Black/Deal j'avais entendu je ne sais plus où que Black avait déclaré qu'il n'était plus hostile à l'idée d'être mis en présence de Kim, c'est déjà un mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pour la suite... wait and see !


----------



## Macthieu (20 Décembre 2003)

jvous vous êtes tous trompé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






j'ai le plus beau avatar


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> jvous vous êtes tous trompé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais dis nous qui est cette demoiselle timide ta compagne


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

C'est Benny Hill !!!

Et on dit "le plus bel avatar" pas le plus bo !


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> jvous vous êtes tous trompé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooh hé joue pas les jeunes vierges effarouchées !! ça marche pas avec nous, on a compris ton petit jeu allez vient la coquin


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooh hé joue pas les jeunes vierges effarouchées !! ça marche pas avec nous, on a compris ton petit jeu allez vient la coquin


 ha ben celle-ci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 est pas mal non plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais c'est bizarre j'y trouve un air de ressemblance avec quelqu'un  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais j'arrive pas à trouver qui


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ha ben celle-ci
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aaaah oui oui oui c'est celle qui chante le lapin qui a tué un chasseur euh dorothée non c'est pas ça


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

ben j'ai un doute en fait on la voit là à gauche aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ha quand même elle me rappelle quelqu'un


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est Benny Hill !!!
> 
> Et on dit "le plus bel avatar" pas le plus bo !



 Merci Jaipatoukompri pour le cours de français   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s.: ne cherchez pas on se comprend


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Merci Jaipatoukompri pour le cours de français
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adoooooooore les sushis euh non je m'egare j'adore ton petit smiley, d'ou il sort ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

kike sur celui-là


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> kike sur celui-là



rien j'ai bo kiké comme un ouf rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais remarque je vois le lien je vais voir ! merci


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

c'est drolement bien ce petit lien


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

ben fallait que tu kikes pour trouver le lien


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

Pour en revenir au sujet initial du thread, mon préféré, enfin un de mes préféré (je ne veux vexer personne) reste Dark Templar. Je crois que c'est parce qu'il me fou les ch'tons


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Ouh le trouillard !! Le nul !!! Ouhhh !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

c'est pas toi Jaipatoukompri qui parlait de neige l'autre jour dis-donc t'as vu il y a un sapin qui a poussé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 là-haut sur accueil


----------



## Dark Templar (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas toi Jaipatoukompri qui parlait de neige l'autre jour dis-donc t'as vu il y a un sapin qui apoussé
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas du tout pareil, c'est un sapin de Noël 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (il était pas déjà là l'année dernière ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Ouai et en plus il est joli le sapin !


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2003)

ils ont quand même du mettre plus de guirlandes d'un côté que de l'autre car il penche un ti peu à gauche   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quelqu'un peu monter pour arranger ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



N'empêche c'est mon premier Noël sur MacG, vous avez eu a un ti cadeau vous par exemple un tee-shirt ?


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ils ont quand même du mettre plus de guirlandes d'un côté que de l'autre car il penche un ti peu à gauche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi c'est mon premier noël sur MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et j'espère pas le dernier


----------



## gribouille (20 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet initial du thread, mon préféré, enfin un de mes préféré (je ne veux vexer personne) reste Dark Templar. Je crois que c'est parce qu'il me fou les ch'tons



pov' fille


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> pov' fille


----------



## JPTK (20 Décembre 2003)

Bon en tout ca moi j'ai pris un T-shirt, la couleur est à chier mais tant pis... c'est pour la bonne cause...
L'argent va servir à soutenir psychologiquement et psychiatriquement les modos de macg...

C'est une psychotarépie à haute teneur en houblon, un nouveau concept, direct issu de Yung apparemment.

Yung c'est trop d'la balle !


----------



## semac (20 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tout ca moi j'ai pris un T-shirt, la couleur est à chier mais tant pis... c'est pour la bonne cause...
> L'argent va servir à soutenir psychologiquement et psychiatriquement les modos de macg...
> 
> C'est une psychotarépie à haute teneur en houblon, un nouveau concept, direct issu de Yung apparemment.
> ...



bon alors si c'est pour la bonne cause je vais en faire autant


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> oooh hé joue pas les jeunes vierges effarouchées !! ça marche pas avec nous, on a compris ton petit jeu allez vient la coquin



Premièrement je ne suis pas jeune. J'ai 23 ans  et je me considère comme une vieille branche. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne suis pas vierge, mais bélier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







pour les cours de français, je crois que j'en ai eu assez.


----------



## Dark Templar (21 Décembre 2003)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Bon en tout ca moi j'ai pris un T-shirt, la couleur est à chier mais tant pis


J'aime bien le modèle MGZ, je vais en prendre un certainement après les vacances.


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

et dite vous avez vu le nouvel avatar de thebiglebowsky ? non il est pas mal pourtant, je pourrai voter pour lui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





j'en profite de poster pour réitérer mes excuse auprès des modos pour avoir poster mon thread sur le concours de post, c'était stupide Nato profites-en pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec toi et que je le dit en public !!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2003)

Pas de problème.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite de poster pour réitérer mes excuse auprès des modos pour avoir poster mon thread sur le concours de post, c'était stupide


Mais non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'ai un jour fait la meme chose pour "enfoncer" le forum Mac OSX ... c'était marrant et en quelques jours on avait totalisé quelques milliers de posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












...devise : pas de regrets ni de remords ... ce qui est fait est fait !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ps : par contre, un petit coup de main pour faire ch... SATAN MERDE serait le bienvenu !!! Arffff !


----------



## cloukipik (21 Décembre 2003)

Hé, hé...


----------



## nato kino (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> j'en profite de poster pour réitérer mes excuse auprès des modos pour avoir poster mon thread sur le concours de post, c'était stupide Nato profites-en pour une fois que je suis d'accord avec toi et que je le dit en public !!


Que je profite de quoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_C'était couru d'avance cette fermeture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Par contre si le but de ton tradada, c'était de remplir le plus de pages avant la fermeture, 4 pages c'est pas un score explosif !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_


----------



## Bilbo (21 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _Par contre si le but de ton tradada, c'était de remplir le plus de pages avant la fermeture, 4 pages c'est pas un score explosif !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sans la contribution très active de l'expert de service, à savoir GlobalCut, c'est perdu d'avance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## nato kino (21 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sans la contribution très active de l'expert de service, à savoir GlobalCut, c'est perdu d'avance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'ailleurs, je suis étonné qu'il n'ait pas encore pulvérisé le score d'alem pourtant honorable... 600 posts en 12 heures, ça doit être à sa portée !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sans la contribution très active de l'expert de service, à savoir GlobalCut, c'est perdu d'avance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Là je suis de son avis j'arrive pas à le suivre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [mode qui a l'air intéressé]en dehors de ça j'aime bien l'avatar de GlobalCut moi pourquoi il est pas dans la liste  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  [/mode qui a l'air intéressé]


----------



## Bilbo (21 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un post toutes les six secondes en moyenne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 À part en les préparant dans un éditeur de texte et en mettant à contribution quatre butineurs, je crois bien que la pulvérisation ne soit à la porté de personne. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Bilbo (21 Décembre 2003)

Et merde. J'ai lu une heure au lieu de douze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Que je profite de quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je fais de mon mieux j'débute dans le milieu


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sans la contribution très active de l'expert de service, à savoir GlobalCut, c'est perdu d'avance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai il faut rendre à césar


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Là je suis de son avis j'arrive pas à le suivre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est vrai qu'il est pas mal, mais il fou les ch'tons aussi


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

J'ai modifier mon avatar dans le but de concurrencer les meilleurs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


le voici en plus gros 
j'hésitais entre celui que j'ai pris et  lui et  lui


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> et  lui



on en a banni pour moins que ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 quoi que je me souvient toujours de l'immonde  photo posté en anonyme par gribouille


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai modifier mon avatar dans le but de concurrencer les meilleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmm Super sexy ton avatar !


----------



## Macthieu (21 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on en a banni pour moins que ça
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si je ne l'ai pas pris c'est parce que J'avais peur que les modérateur me banisse


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Sans la contribution très active de l'expert de service, à savoir GlobalCut, c'est perdu d'avance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>



du calme


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> du calme



Je suis calme


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je suis calme



on dirait que non, ta pas eu ta dosse de guinness ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> on dirait que non, ta pas eu ta dosse de guinness ?



J'ai pas eu ma dose, mais j'essaye de me maitriser


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas eu ma dose, mais j'essaye de me maitriser



En fait le flood c'est un paliatif  c'est pour ça que fais péter tous les scores !


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> En fait le flood c'est un paliatif  c'est pour ça que fais péter tous les scores !



Tiens c'est vrai, qu'est-ce que je fais encore là?


----------



## semac (21 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est vrai, qu'est-ce que je fais encore là?




T'inquiète t'es le bienvenue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 enfin moi je dis ça mais je connais pas tes antécédants avec les modos


----------



## kokua (21 Décembre 2003)

C'est quoi le flood ?


----------



## GlobalCut (21 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi le flood ?



J'en sais rien trop rien, je ne connais que l'UltraFlood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <blockquote><font class="small"> Black_Beru:</font><hr /> *Ultraflood* : n. m., concaténation de "ultra" et de "flood". 
flooder de manière particulièrement abusive (déjà que le flood est bien abusif à la base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). [petit rappel : flooder = poster un max de messages en un minimum de temps, généralement sans que le contenu de ceux-ci aient un intéret particulièrement élevé, sauf du point de vue de l'immédiateté, ce qui le rapproche d'une forme de chat "non instantané"].
Se réfère au sujet du forum MacGeneration dont le mot tire son origine,  Ultraflood ! Powered by Alèm, aujourd'hui vénéré par beaucoup comme un sanctuaire. 
Par extension, se réfère aussi aux personnes ayant fait de ce sujet ce qu'il est devenu, on citera notamment Alèm, Slug, Karl40, Dark Templar, ginette107, et surtout Globalcut. On citera également les opposants à l'ultraflood, c'est-à-dire le corps des modérateurs de MacG quasiment au complet (à l'exception des rédacteurs de la MGZ, qui n'auraient jamais dû devenir modérateurs, mais MacG ne pouvait pas faire autrement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Pour autre précisions, prière de remplir un formulaire 61.5  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/QUOTE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> T'inquiète t'es le bienvenue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Global t'as des antécédants avec les modos  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais on ne te demandera pas car ta vie privée ne nous regarde pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on sait déjà que Mackie met des webcams dans les toilettes de MacG alors (révélation de  Gribouille )


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Oh, j' ai été zappé ...
hi,hi,hi, ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sacré modo


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Et donc la censure existe sur MacGé !


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Aller, j' avoue !
C' était mérité.


----------



## kokua (22 Décembre 2003)

Ô grand maître tibétain,
j' ai mis un petit avatar de circonstance
tout aussi exotique


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

Depuis le dévut de ce concours je remarque des mouvements suspects au niveau des avatars  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Du coup pour faire la liste ça va devenir difficile  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et puis pour vous reconnaître aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On est pas sûr de son compagnon   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 peut être alors que c'est l'arrivée prochaine de la nouvelle année ou une envie soudaine d'un avatar frais sous le sapin


----------



## iMax (22 Décembre 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> à l'origine par kokua:</font><hr /> Et donc la censure existe sur MacGé !












[/QUOTE]

Oui.


----------



## PetIrix (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> ... et puis pour vous reconnaître aussi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Y'en a pas beaucoup ici qui vont se mettre à me faire sourire.
Donc je garde ma gueule.


----------



## semac (22 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Ô grand maître tibétain,
> j' ai mis un petit avatar de circonstance
> tout aussi exotique



Ouiiiii j'ai remarqué très très jolie enfin jolie n'est peut être pas le bon terme, mais un Père Noël en surf c'est original au moins


----------



## semac (22 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Depuis le dévut de ce concours je remarque des mouvements suspects au niveau des avatars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'suis d'ac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 qui qu'est qui main'nant ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Décembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Y'en a pas beaucoup ici qui vont se mettre à me faire sourire.
> Donc je garde ma gueule.








 de toute façon moi je l'aime bien ta gueule


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon moi je l'aime bien ta gueule



C'est vrai Petrlix que ton avatar est super beau on dirait juste que t'es tombé dans l'escalier après une bonne murge.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non sans blague il est très très bo


----------



## molgow (23 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'ai modifier mon avatar dans le but de concurrencer les meilleurs



Il m'a bien fait rire ton avatar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au passage, j'ai changé le mien aujourd'hui, il est plus adapté à la saison.


----------



## Coldfingers (23 Décembre 2003)

Le mien est parmi les plus dégeu, mais  à la vieille du réveillon c'est vraiment le plus appétissant !!! pour ceux qui veulent la recette  demandez ! : Main aux doigts froids du chef au bleu. 
 Un délice !


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Décembre 2003)

on dirait une glace au curaçao


----------



## kokua (23 Décembre 2003)

J'en prendrais bien une tranche !


----------



## Macthieu (23 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Il m'a bien fait rire ton avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'en ai des meilleurs que celui que j'ai pris.

sauf que je crains comme la peste les modérateurs


----------



## semac (23 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai des meilleurs que celui que j'ai pris.
> 
> sauf que je crains comme la peste les modérateurs



S'ils ne t'ont rien dit pour celui que tu as, alors tu n'as rien à craindre pour les autres


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

kôme a dît le grônd sage Môdô l'Empereur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nôtre grand maître 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  toûjoûrs se mêfier du môdô ki dôrt


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Moen, j'en ai plus d'un de préféré 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voulez les voir ?*  

* si oui, z'allez subir un p'tit jeu en avoir pour les yeux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* si non, bah tant pis...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on veut voir  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




quant à mon avatar préféré, je vote pour le tien


----------



## Fulvio (24 Décembre 2003)

Coldfingers a dit:
			
		

> Le mien est parmi les plus dégeu, mais  à la vieille du réveillon c'est vraiment le plus appétissant !!! pour ceux qui veulent la recette  demandez ! : Main aux doigts froids du chef au bleu.
> Un délice !



Et moi qui croyait que c'était une photo du Schtroumpf Costaud passant une main au c*l du Grand Schtroumpf


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> Moen, j'en ai plus d'un de préféré
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui vas-y fait nous voir !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

m'avez pas par l'air très enthousiasme, pas besoin de me faire ces yeux là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sauf, le p'tit jeune Lemmy lui l'a envie de jouer


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> quant à mon avatar préféré, je vote pour le tien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> m'avez pas par l'air très enthousiasme, pas besoin de me faire ces yeux là
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_signé: Lemmymy_


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

les voici, tous en vrac des anciens au p'tits nouveaux (newbies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), des mouvants au statics, des chats 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , etc.

*Qui est Qui ?*

Retrouvez le pseudo et non le nom, correspondant aux z'images ci-dessous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










(certains sont faciles... pour les autres bon courage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
(les grandes images sont à la fin... j'me demande si c'est pas ça qui ralentit le forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

1/.  





2/.  





3./  





 4./  





5./   





6./  





7./   





 8./  





9./   





10. /  





11./ 





12./  





13./  





14./  






... suite au prochain poste (ça passe pas en un fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi, vi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi aussi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  moi aussi,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

la seconde partie du *Qui est Qui ?* ne veut pas s'afficher


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> la seconde partie du *Qui est Qui ?* ne veut pas s'afficher



et moi qui n'y suis pas...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




personne ne m'aime


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et moi qui n'y suis pas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



taratata... sa suffit de piquer mes larmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis entrain de me battre avec les z'images qui passent et
les grandes qui... et ma souris qui déconne à plein tube 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




toi tu fais parti de la catégorie des *grandes* images, alors arrête de pleurnicher, stp


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> toi tu fais parti de la catégorie des *grandes* images, alors arrête de pleurnicher, stp



ze suis une grande image  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lalalère


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Si tu veux un mouchoire, je peux te passer le miens mais il est déjà tout mouillé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'chuis pas dedans non plus


----------



## dude (24 Décembre 2003)

1/lumai
2/roberto
3/tibomong (scusez si j'ai écorché)
4/darktemplar
5/THEBIGLEBOWSKI
6/
7/
8/
9/lorna
10/
11/veejee
12/decoris/decus
13/macmarco
14/cham


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

suite du *Qui est Qui ?* 

Retrouvez le pseudo et non le nom, correspondant aux z'images ci-dessous, bonne chance ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




16./  





17./  





18./ 





19./  





20./  





21./  





22./  





23./  






.... pititre une suite... plus tard...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ps: 1 avatar ne fait pas partie de ces contrées... mais il appartient à quelqu'un de connu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps2: 4 avatars ne s'affichent pô... tanpis et pourtant ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Bravo, beau boulot


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> 1/lumai
> 2/roberto
> 3/tibomong (scusez si j'ai écorché)
> 4/darktemplar
> ...



bravo le Dude... 

les 7 et 10 sont manquant et pourtant se sont des vieux de la vielle si j'ose dire des "stars" quoi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et le No 6...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  t'as fait exprès


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Bravo, beau boulot



mici,


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> mici,




*j'en suis tout rouge de confusion*


----------



## Alex666 (24 Décembre 2003)

voila le plus bel avatar ...


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bravo le Dude...
> 
> les 7 et 10 sont manquant et pourtant se sont des vieux de la vielle si j'ose dire des "stars" quoi !
> 
> ...


7 - jeanba3000
8 - Touba ?
10 - baax

le 6, je vois pas...?!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 7 - jeanba3000
> 8 - Touba ?
> 10 - baax
> 
> le 6, je vois pas...?!


bravissimooooooo, natooooooo !!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y reste la seconde partie, ... hi hi hi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> y reste la seconde partie, ... hi hi hi



pas grand chose:


20: Dude
22: macelene


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

16 - niconemo
17 - nexka
18 - philito
19 - rillettes
20 - dude
21 - lemmy
22 - macelene
23 - ??? me souviens plus si quelqu'un l'a utilisé, mais j'ai déjà vu l'image


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

yé !  bravo ! les d'jeunes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




la 23 si, si  elle existe ! 
c'est un pseudo qui a posté une ou deux fois, mais il y a fort, fort longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







un p'tit indice: c'est le contraire de  ".... dit non"


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> voila le plus bel avatar ...


 un ça va deux passe encore mais autant ça fait un peu viande non


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> un p'tit indice: c'est le contraire de  ".... dit non"



_marion qui dit oui_, ou un truc du genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _marion qui dit oui_, ou un truc du genre ?














presque... , c'est un homonyme de kelk'un connu sous un autre pseudo "... qui dit oui" 

indice deux: ça rime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_allez, j'y vais bonne nuit à tous !  et Noyeux Joël !_


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

c'est à lui que vous devez tout.... et il a le meilleur avatar, dites le lui ou bien il ferme se sujet bac-à-sable.... bandes de nioubs irrespectueux de vos pères. n'oubliez pas, il est "l'unique" ici


----------



## nato kino (24 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> c'est à lui que vous devez tout.... et il a le meilleur avatar, dites le lui ou bien il ferme se sujet bac-à-sable.... bandes de nioubs irrespectueux de vos pères. n'oubliez pas, il est "l'unique" ici


L'unique majuscule, et c'est déjà pas si mal !!


----------



## Spyro (24 Décembre 2003)

Ouaouh !
Il est super l'avatar de fredoupsy !
J'en veux un pareil


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

j'attend toujours les coordonées


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> presque... , c'est un homonyme de kelk'un connu sous un autre pseudo "... qui dit oui"
> 
> indice deux: ça rime
> 
> ...



"Annie" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en tout cas elle dit toujours oui pour une sucette à  l'anis  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (la cochonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## anntraxh (24 Décembre 2003)

non ! c'est  Rémi qui dit oui  !!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> non ! c'est  Rémi qui dit oui  !!!



vi ! vi ! avic 25 posts !  bravi !


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

Ooh une belle majorette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu sais que tu es la première que je recontre en vrai !


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2003)

Je m'étonne que personne n'ait voté pour celui-ci !!!


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

bah des gens ont bien essayé mais on leur a tiré une balle dans le pied pour ne pas qu'il recommence


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> bah des gens ont bien essayé mais on leur a tiré une balle dans le pied pour ne pas qu'il recommence


Tu es sûr que c'était dans le pied


----------



## dude (24 Décembre 2003)

Fredoupsy a dit:
			
		

> bravo le Dude...
> 
> les 7 et 10 sont manquant et pourtant se sont des vieux de la vielle si j'ose dire des "stars" quoi !
> 
> ...



pour le #6.. oui j'ai fait exprès


----------



## dude (24 Décembre 2003)

Le 7 c'est pas jeanba3000??


----------



## semac (25 Décembre 2003)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sûr que c'était dans le pied



ou dans le gras de la fesse je sais plus !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Décembre 2003)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Le 7 c'est pas jeanba3000??



Faut suivre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 7 - jeanba3000
> 8 - Touba ?
> 10 - baax
> 
> le 6, je vois pas...?!


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Décembre 2003)

Nato toujours sur la brêche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comme d'habitude à la pointe de l'info


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Décembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] le mien est bien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alem,sais tu ce que faire le point veut dire,en photographie?


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> Alem,sais tu ce que faire le point veut dire,en photographie?


 _(je réponds pour toi Alèm adoré)_ et toi tu sait ce qu'est une blonde qui a deux yeux au beurre noir ?


----------



## Philito (26 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> _(je réponds pour toi Alèm adoré)_ et toi tu sait ce qu'est une blonde qui a deux yeux au beurre noir ?











Beuarghhhh, je suis en train de baver sur la pub et la fiche technique (une des premières fois que je clique sur une bannière chez macG) du EOS 300D..... dites Mackie, Alem ou Vroam.... plutot que 1049 EUR chez macpartner, il revient à combien du Luxembourg..... car ce putain de sony snapshot commence à me montrer salement ces limites....... 

(désolé pour la parenthèse photographique.....)


----------



## semac (28 Décembre 2003)

alors vous avez passez de bonnes fêtes de noel ?


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> tu sait ce qu'est une blonde qui a deux yeux au beurre noir ?


une qui comprends rien du premier coup


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors vous avez passez de bonnes fêtes de noel ?



Oh oui


----------



## casimir (28 Décembre 2003)

moi j'aime bien l'avatar de Fredoupsy


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien l'avatar de Fredoupsy



me too


----------



## gribouille (28 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien l'avatar de Fredoupsy




espèce de marc dutroux


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> me too



pareil


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pareil



enfin un homme de goût


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> enfin un homme de goût



qui en doutais ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2003)

comme quoi la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années...


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> comme quoi la valeur n'attend pas le nombre des années...



Tu prêches pour ta paroisse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Tu prêches pour ta paroisse



soyez gentils...


----------



## semac (29 Décembre 2003)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> soyez gentils...



Naaan mais c'est la houpette sur la tête qui fait ça sinon on te donne beaucoup plus


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> alors vous avez passez de bonnes fêtes de noel ?



Vi, vi gentillet
mais j' ai pas recu le G5 bipro2 !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Va falloir attendre la prochaine version  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et toi .. ?


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

casimir a dit:
			
		

> moi j'aime bien l'avatar de Fredoupsy



Il a ce qu' on appelle ... la classe.


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Il a ce qu' on appelle ... la classe.




Mmmmmmmoouai sauf que les lumières bleues on dirait le résultat de ses pets passé à la lumière ultarviolet


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmoouai sauf que les lumières bleues on dirait le résultat de ses pets passé à la lumière ultarviolet






















 Des excuses pour ma p'tite Oupsy !

J'ai dit !


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Des excuses pour ma p'tite Oupsy !
> 
> J'ai dit !




Bon d'accord pour toi je suis prêt à faire des excuses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




alors attention [mode_excuse] mille pardons  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/mode_excuse]






 mais c'est vraiment pour toi Finn hhhaaaaaah tu me laisses sans voie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je suis sous le charme


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mmmmmmmoouai sauf que les lumières bleues on dirait le résultat de ses pets passé à la lumière ultarviolet



Oh y a de la vulgarité dans l' air ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Combien déjà 32 ou 16 ans


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Oh y a de la vulgarité dans l' air !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah quoi vous trouvez pas ?? et puis faite attention au mouvement des petites lucioles bleues !!! et oui elles montent CQFD


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Bon ok, Mea Culpa c'était pas très fin !! mais j'aimais bien cette idée de cette jeune et belle demoiselle bien propre sur elle, à qui on donnerait le bon Dieu sans confession, mais qui oups s'oublie dans un petit pet magistral !

Mais si vous avez pas d'humour !!


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

argh, ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous avez pas d'humour !!



ça n'empêche pas d'avoir du nez


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon ok, Mea Culpa c'était pas très fin !! mais j'aimais bien cette idée de cette jeune et belle demoiselle bien propre sur elle, à qui on donnerait le bon Dieu sans confession, mais qui oups s'oublie dans un petit pet magistral !
> 
> Mais si vous avez pas d'humour !!


DEJA VU ! 
ca me rapelle une pub... le type vien la chercher c le bonheur il l'enmène en WE elle monte ds la voiture le gars part chercher kkchose et la elle sort un gros prout bien soulagée elle attend le gars ki enfin revenu parle a ses parents sur la banquette arriere...


----------



## semac (30 Décembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> DEJA VU !
> ca me rapelle une pub... le type vien la chercher c le bonheur il l'enmène en WE elle monte ds la voiture le gars part chercher kkchose et la elle sort un gros prout bien soulagée elle attend le gars ki enfin revenu parle a ses parents sur la banquette arriere...



ouaip mais y'avait pas les lucioles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. :  je recherche toujours les coordonnées d'un tee-shirt bleu à forte poitrine


----------



## Alex666 (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouaip mais y'avait pas les lucioles !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



les lucioles je ten foutrait des lucioles !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










toute personnes ayant un rapport avec une forte poitrine et un T-shirt bleu avec un BSOD dessus ne serait qu'une improbable coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







le jeu c'est de trouver par soi meme semac... t'as deja une indication en dessous...


----------



## kokua (30 Décembre 2003)

semac a dit:
			
		

> ouaip mais y'avait pas les lucioles !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mea Culpa je m' était trompé.
Semac tombé dans une marmite de Latex quand il était petit.


----------

